# Career Night for Josh



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*47* points, 14/19 from the field, 10 boards

:worthy:


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

knew he had it in him, respect to dallas for actually feeding him throughout the 2nd half this time.

amazing game to watch if your a Josh Howard fan.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I was just looking at the box score... DAYUM!  Yeah Josh. I honestly never thought he would hit that 40 mark, but tonight he almost made it to 50. I bet this would have been an amazing game to watch. Deron had 41 also... and Dampier with 21? Whats up with that?


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

both teams shot at a very high clip, j.ho outworked everyone on the court, devin harris did a really good job feeding dampier in the post the whole game (11assists), at one stretch damp had like 4-5 straight buckets & harris basically assisted on everyone of them.

other then that it was all josh howard, the whole team saw he was shooting out of his mind.. every step back fading jumper hustle howard took was hitting the bottom of the net.. it was surreal to just randomly catch a maverick game in canada and see my favourite player playing his best game ever eclipsing his career high by 17.. wasn't even going to see it but my hometeams network (raptors) was showing the game, it was like the ball was following josh howard around on the court, defensively & offensively.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

it almost felt as if he were being showcased...


----------



## neoshredder (Dec 9, 2007)

Wish I had League Pass. Would've been a fun game to watch. What is up with the defense this year though?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dampier with an injury, Dirk is Dirk, Josh Howard is more focused with his offense now, Terry hustles but is too small, Harris use to be a good defender and just like JHo it seems like he is more focused with his offense, Hassell not playing enough minutes, Devan with an injury, Del Harris is gone and the team isn't motivated at all. Ohh and the players are tired of Avery Johnson telling them to hustle on defense instead of teaching them a system so they can play defense.


----------

